# Router Chuck Interchange



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

:moil:
I'm having trouble finding info for a router chuck interchange.

The armature spindle shaft that it needs to go on is 15/32 20 tpi. If I waited long enough, I could probably find an original on ebay. The original was on 1/4" chuck. I figure driving a 1/4" shaft with 3.2 HP... well, a 1/2" chuck capable of also doing 3/8" and 1/4" bits would make more sense.

Researching elsewhere, someone 3 years ago said that a Porter Cable chuck would work. Not told was what model of Porter Cable Router. It was not really confirmed if this really would work. I figured this would be the best place to ask.

I asked my local tool service center, who the owner tells me that he does not know.

I may be wrong, but as far as I can tell, there are two main Porter Cable chuck sizes (shaft mount wise)- model 1001 (and similar) and model 890 (and similar). 

I now this might entail a user removing their chuck and measuring the threads. Anyone know the chuck thread sizes? Maybe of other brands/models that might work?

If all else fails, I guess I could buy a Poter Cable chuck and have a machine shop make me one the would go to my shaft, yet use porter cable collects and chuck nut... I'm thinking that that route would be spendy.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, let's start from the begining; what router do you need a collet and collet nut for?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mike, let's start from the begining; what router do you need a collet and collet nut for?


That's the problem. I'll tell you, but I've seen this slammed on this forum before.

I have several 1/2 inch routers, several 1/4 medium duty routers, 2 trim routers, 2 separate router tables... And this is not a router.

It is a Montgomery Wards Power-Kraft Radial Arm Saw with 2 auxiliary shafts. One shaft turns at 3240 for sanding, buffing and grinding. The other turns at 20,000 for routing and shaping. The thread on that shaft is 15/32 20 tpi.

There was a router adapter that used to sell for it (1/4/ shaft bits).

I used to use it as a RAS, drum and disk sander, buffer... I was given this as it didn't work. Rebuild it (brushes and bearings). I am now changing bearings again. So yes, it's had a whole lot of use. I have it tuned, as with the other tools I use.

I sue my router tables allot. I used my free-hand routers with lots of jigs I've built. Instead of building a tilt router lift for one of my tables, I am toying with more of a pin router / non-computerized CNC type of capabilties. I looked into the Maxis tooling system... Around $10,00 plus. (Ouch) As with all my jigs, I make do with what I can afford, giving me the ability to what I need and what to do. Retrofiring my RAS seems to be an answer.

Montgomery Wards has been out of business for 10+ years(?). I hear that Tool-Kraft had been selling some repair parts... but don't know about "options."

Still, that would limit me to 1/4" bits. Finding another chuck would give me the ability to use both my 1/4" and 1/2" bits.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, we need to get BJ(Bobj3) in on this thread. I believe he owns a saw like yours and may have more information. I will PM him.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Mike said:


> Ok, we need to get BJ(Bobj3) in on this thread. I believe he owns a saw like yours and may have more information. I will PM him.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I think that's probably 1/2" 20 tpi. Just sold a 1/4" adapter couple of months ago, never have seen a 1/2" adapter. But that doesn't mean that some one did not make one. Sears bought much of Wards repair parts, but that would have been an accessory, not a part I think! I can measure my pc 690 shaft if you like, but I am pretty sure it is over 1/2". Come to think it has to be to except a 1/2" bit!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Just measured the PC690 collet nut is like 15/16! Did not mic it.. but it's not even close! 

As I understand, those machines were made by Rockwell some 40 plus years ago! Might try some of the vintage machine parts places. Or off to the machine shop!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

15/16? Well that model is not going to work. Was at Home Depot yesterday and their PC 1001 looked about right, but I'm sure they wouldn't approve of taking their display apart to check the thread size... So I thought to ask here.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> As I understand, those machines were made by Rockwell some 40 plus years ago! Might try some of the vintage machine parts places. Or off to the machine shop!


Some say Rockwell. Also heard that about Sears on parts... "Vintage Machines" (.org) says Power-Kraft came from Tool-Kraft and that Tool-Kraft was supporting the RAS after Mongomery Wards closed. Other forums, members said they got parts from Tool-Kraft. That's been 10 or so years ago since MG closed. Last I heard was 3 years ago on parts. Don't know about now. Bearings, I've just been getting directly through a bearings/Seal supplier.

I toyed with the idea of putting a 1/2" 20 tpi chuck on and see if it worked, but if it came apart at 20,00 RPM... then those threads will be toast. (Let alone the shrapnel.)

I figured I'd ask. I figured I have three options. 
- Find a chuck that has that thread size. 
- Have a chuck machined that would connect to those threads and use someones collets and chuck nut. 
- Machining a spindle extension to thread onto the shaft and provide other diameter/threads for a PC 890 styled chuck assembly. 

Sound sensible?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> I think that's probably 1/2" 20 tpi. Just sold a 1/4" adapter couple of months ago, never have seen a 1/2" adapter. But that doesn't mean that some one did not make one. Sears bought much of Wards repair parts, but that would have been an accessory, not a part I think! I can measure my pc 690 shaft if you like, but I am pretty sure it is over 1/2". Come to think it has to be to except a 1/2" bit!


it's 15/32" 20tpi. Same shaft as armature. the other shaft that has the saw flange on one side and other end for grinding... is 1/2" 20tpi.

1/2 inch would be more probable than 15/32. (only 1/32 difference.) Seems to me a real odd size.

1/2" shaft to 1/2" bit? Paint you a picture. 1/2" shaft. around 1/2" minus about a 1/32 to 1/16 for threads as an inside diameter of the collar... then further down the collar is machined for the outside diameter of the collect. Could be any size on both ends as they are machined in different areas. It's possible. But is it likely?

I think if nothing else, collecting chuck sizes as data would help others to interchange chuck between brands/models. For instance to tell if a quick-change chuck will fit someones router. 

Second picture is of PC 892.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

1/2" x20 is most likel;y what you have. It would be easy to check as that is a UNF thread (i.e. standard 1/2" fine thread). A hardware store nut would thread onto it without any slop. I have 2 Hitachis and a DeWalt and all 3 are metric. I'm not sure how far you would have to go back to find a collet with imperial threads.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> 1/2" x20 is most likel;y what you have. It would be easy to check as that is a UNF thread (i.e. standard 1/2" fine thread). A hardware store nut would thread onto it without any slop. I have 2 Hitachis and a DeWalt and all 3 are metric. I'm not sure how far you would have to go back to find a collet with imperial threads.


I wish it was 1/2" 20tpi. That is the standard size of a jacobs drill chuck... And I have one already for the other output shaft. But, alas, screwing that chuck onto the 20,000 rpm shaft, it screws on. It is also loose and wobbly. It is definitely a fraction smaller than 1/2".

Here is from the original manual:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, give these people a call, I think they are your best bet: Welcome Galaxy Products Inc.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Having any part of the spindle/adapter/collet less than 1/2' would defeat the whole reason for using a 1/2" bit in the first place. Yes you could use a machined adapter to a standard collet. That would be my recommendation. 

Your picture proves my point that it was an accessory. They are not usually carried as repair parts. Can be, but not always.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

G1705 Bit Spindle for G1035


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

After looking at everyone's links and listening to everyone's recommendations- 

I think my best route is to have a spindle adapter machined. Looking at exploded views of routers to see who actually uses a separate chuck, rather than the chuck being machined directly into the spindle, narrowed my choices on what to adapt to. After looking at chucks, collets, collet nuts, quick change chucks, OEM options, ability to use 1/2" through 1/4" inch collets, cost... 

I think my preference will be adapt to a Porter Cable 890 series chuck. That should not end me up with any dead-ends on supported parts. It should handle 3.2 HP. It should give me the ability to use all my bits and let me start to play with shaper cutters.

So my current plan is to order a PC 892 chuck assembly and take it to my local machine shop, with the armature. I have it apart right now waiting on bearings... That should get me going and give me an extra inch of clearance to see what's going on.

Thanks to all. When done, I'll tell you if/how it worked.


----------



## mars1952 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Did you solve the problem?*

Hi: How did you eventually solve the collet problem? If you used the Porter Cable chuck, what size threads does it have?
Thanks, Mars


----------



## Dimarc67 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have the same Wards Powr Kraft RAS--two of them, actually. I keep one configured for cross-cutting/mitering, and the other for over-arm routing and disk sanding. I have the original collet accessory for the high-speed spindle, but have the same annoyance with being limited to 1/4" bits. I also assumed that I'd eventually have to have a 1/2" collet custom-machined. Would love to hear how you fared with a 1/2" collet!

Thanks.

Dimarc67
Frederick, MD


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dimarc; Hey, welcome!

Mike, the OP hasn't posted a comment for several years (unless I missed something). He was living on the Olympic Peninsula, in Wash.
Changed careers and we haven't heard anything from him. Too bad because he was a very competent craftsman. 
This thread started in 2012...last comment in 2014.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I tried to pm Mike a couple of months ago and no response.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will give Mike a call and see if he ever solved this.

The best place I can think of at this time would be Elaire Corp in Toledo,Ohio. They build all kinds of specialty collets for routers, air tools and spindles.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just to be clear, Dimarc, that was 'Other Mike'...


----------



## Dimarc67 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks, Dan and Other-Mike!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I called "Other Mike" and his wife told me he does not live there anymore.


----------



## dkuentzel (Aug 28, 2018)

Did you ever find a solution to this 15/32-20 collet mount problem?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

We aren't sure DKuentzel. I attempted to contact Mafoelfen a few times but he doesn't reply. He was having back problems and quit woodworking for a living and became an IT expert.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

I would love to find out if 1/2" Bosch router collets fit my Makita, my smaller Bosch comes with 3 collets, 6mm, 1/4" & 8mm, and Bosch make the same sizes for their bigger routers, it would be good if manufactures made different sized collets instead of supplying a reducer, but I guess it all comes down to cost in the end.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Phillip; part of the problem may be that they don't want you sizing _up_; I mean putting a 1/2" collet on a 1/4' router for example.
Also the motor arbor diameter might be different...smaller dia. for a lighter, smaller router()?. Just spitballing here.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

10x ??? Slacker!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hypnotoad said:


> I would love to find out if 1/2" Bosch router collets fit my Makita, my smaller Bosch comes with 3 collets, 6mm, 1/4" & 8mm, and Bosch make the same sizes for their bigger routers, it would be good if manufactures made different sized collets instead of supplying a reducer, but I guess it all comes down to cost in the end.


This list might help: https://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/131393-bosch-dw-hitachi-collets.html You can also have a look at Elaire`s website and see what might convert. My Hitachi M12V is the same as one of the older Makitas. I can`t remember if it was the 3612 or a prior model. My M12V2 and VC have the same collet as a Bosch 1617. My old DW610 I`m pretty sure was the same as a Bosch WK type collet. I`m convinced that lots of them do interchange.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

As improbable as it sounds, your weird size in SAE works out to a not so weird metric size. I converted your diameter and pitch to metric and came up with M11.9-1.27. That is really close to standard metric thread M12-1.25. Since you were working in fractions that could explain any tiny errors. De Walt imported Swiss made Elu routers many years ago so there was mertic around a long time ago. Take an earlier suggestion and get a nut to try for fit.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## allensmith (Sep 11, 2018)

your information is really very helpful to me.


----------

